# I want to learn some Blackbird Raum songs...



## nocomplykidd (May 21, 2013)

On guitar... would anyone happen to know some and would like to share some tabs/chords, etc? ive looked online and havent found much and id love to learn more of their stuff. thanks for any help!


----------



## Pirate66 (Jun 2, 2013)

i know that for Honey In The Hair, the capo goes on the 3rd fret and you play Am Em Dm for the verses. When it gets to the whole "So go ooooon with your life" bit you play, C G Am. Then ya go back to Am Em Dm for the rest of it.
kinda drunk right now, and i'm not near my gueetar so i can't verify, but if memory serves me right, that's the entire song right thur.

jam on, bruddah. helluva good band too!!


----------



## Pirate66 (Jun 2, 2013)

also the song goes in 6/8 time if i remember correctly. just listen to the chord changes. you'll figure it oot


----------



## plagueship (Jun 13, 2013)

move to santa cruz, become a pretentious crusty, get an obscure instrument and scream unintelligibly over it


----------

